# RAF Stormy down



## ww2nut (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all, photos show a local airfield in south wales, not much left but truly derilict. loads of history relating to this site and more photos see  www.walesatwar.bravehost.com  (my site) took my 2 sons to explore the other day and came across an airraid shelter, looks like years of neglect has caused the site to sink slowely into the earth but plesantly supprised by the amount we found! happy to post pics of my 2 sons in with pictures.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cb223ad231d.jpg]




[/lb] 
picture taken on the airfiled in the 60's 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cb229796d7f.jpg]



[/lb]
found a hole!

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cb31756c947.jpg]



[/lb] 
my son chris currently serving in the RAF went first caus i was a chicken! smelt bad inside and at the bottom was a collection of over 50 years of rubbish, found some very old beer cans and coke bottles from the 60's! no graffity in this one however i have been told that in one of the shelters that cannot be accessed due to undergrowth, there is a drawing of hitler being shot!

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cb31785afe5.jpg]



[/lb] 
erreee! chris walking towards the main entrance to the left through the doorway, stairs still there but back filled with earth.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cb317ba37db.jpg]



[/lb] 
no dad im not going first!!

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cb327909cee.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cb32bc245bc.jpg]



[/lb] 
Stormy down in profile, still looking very RAF. looking down the grass runway on the right, this was the approach, next to the first hanager would have been the wooden control tower. i love the past! note the ferry track on the far left of the photo.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cb34d987bcc.jpg]



[/lb]
guard room at the entrance to the waf site, nothing left here except building bases and memories from the past.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cb35ac70834.jpg]



[/lb] 

see many other shots and other intresting derilict airfields and POW camps at my web site above!
thanks for looking please leave a comment


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers for that, ww2nut. I enjoyed looking at the pics on your website, and the other military bases too. Interesting stuff.
Welcome to Derelict Places, btw.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi ww2nut,

Welcome to Derelict Places, hope you enjoy it here.

Great pics, and loads of history of the site. Nice seeing the boys exploring with dad too. What else is left on the former base? 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## borntobemild (Mar 2, 2008)

Interesting stuff.

I visit the Bridgend area regularly so will try and get time to have a wander round.


----------



## Indefatigable (Mar 3, 2008)

Interesting information there.

I took a drive up there a couple of weeks ago, I wanted to see if Stormy was accessible in any way, plus do a recce of the neighbouring quarry, see if it was possible to get in without dying . 'twas foggy so I gave up, plus I didn't fancy getting busted as one of the hangers is used as a go-kart track.

I'll have to take a drive up there again sometime soon, see if there's much else to see.


----------



## ww2nut (Mar 3, 2008)

Indefatigable said:


> Interesting information there.
> 
> I took a drive up there a couple of weeks ago, I wanted to see if Stormy was accessible in any way, plus do a recce of the neighbouring quarry, see if it was possible to get in without dying . 'twas foggy so I gave up, plus I didn't fancy getting busted as one of the hangers is used as a go-kart track.
> 
> I'll have to take a drive up there again sometime soon, see if there's much else to see.


 have a look at my website www.walesatwar.bravehost.com
thanks for the post and comments
cheers


----------



## reddwarf9 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting that, I love all the old WW2 stuff, just before my time lol.


----------

